# Sony's Blames The World for Hacker Woes



## jerome27 (May 25, 2011)

Sony's CEO has forwarded a remarkable new rationale for his company's recent catastrophic network security failures. *Howard Stringer warned last week that the April hacker thefts of millions of his customers' personal records are a prelude to global digital horrors. "It's not a brave new world," he told the media. "It's a bad new world." *
*
Preaching Armageddon as a PR response to a corporation's own faulty technology and service is an unlikely tactic, especially when continuing attacks this very week show that Sony has clearly not eliminated its vulnerabilities. It's not our mess, Stringer seems to be implying with his dramatic blame shifting. It's the world's mess... (Continued)
*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jonathan-lit...d_b_865768.html

You hear that hackers? Sony's says you're evil. In fact the whole world is evil. The end is nigh! Repent! Rapture is coming!!

But hey, at least Stringer is reading the right books.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 25, 2011)

What a load of crap. "It's not our mess" - seriously???!!! Well if you had put a decent amount of security on your stuff and not claimed things to be 'unhackable' then maybe it WOULDN'T be your fault. But you did.

First you go and get hacked 1 million times over and then you shift the blame over to someone else. Sorry Sony, no sympathy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Great, first they start all the ego and later they blame us for all the problems, go suck some shiz Sony.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 25, 2011)

"A Bad New World"

Parody song of Disney Alladin's "A Whole New World"

Now it's stuck in your brain, mwahahaha!


Anyways, it's their own fault, and blaming the world will only make things worse.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 25, 2011)

Is this Sony taking a leaf from the iPhone 4 launch? It's not our problem, it's an industry problem...


----------



## tagzard (May 25, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Is this Sony taking a leaf from the iPhone 4 launch? It's not our problem, it's an industry problem...


Explain.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 25, 2011)

The whole hold the phone and the antenna stops working thing.


----------



## nando (May 25, 2011)

"Every society gets the kind of criminal it deserves"


----------



## Splych (May 25, 2011)

LOL .
exploit after exploit .
security breach after security breach .

give me a break Sony ,  fix yourself up .


----------



## chris888222 (May 25, 2011)

Oh so you are telling me that I'm wrong because of your horrible security? You blame those affected? You blame those who don't even own a PS3? 

Sony I don't think you should make anymore excuses. Fix yourself up or don't make a console.

No offense to fanboys or whoever who finds this crazy but this is what I want to remark.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

I hate this dick. Honestly I do. He's one of the reasons why I hate Sony. He never admits to anything or apologizes for anything. Hell Kaz Hirai and everybody else apologized, but I didn't see anything from this guy.

He should step down and die under a rock. Nobody would care or miss him. His ego is too big, and as long as it is, his company is going to keep suffering.


----------



## KingVamp (May 26, 2011)

I was actually feeling sorry for them too...


----------



## RupeeClock (May 26, 2011)

Pfft, Sony just admit that you're attracting hackers through your provocative LACK of security, like a scantily clothed lady who leaves herself exposed and vulnerable for a profit.


----------



## Eckin (May 26, 2011)

Ahaha oh wow so they keep their information outside by the dumpsters and it's not their fault if someone takes it? Because they kept a sign saying "Please don't steal"?


----------



## Ikki (May 26, 2011)

I always hated this guy. He's a massive dick.

I hope this attracts some more hackers.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2011)

Sorry, I lol'd at the thread title. I thought it was epic.

But no seriously. What a dick


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I hope this attracts some more hackers.


me too
come on hackers!... show to sony how "bad" the world is


----------



## Warrior522 (May 26, 2011)

...this man is an out and out MORON. Sony, punt him, or the hackers will only redouble their efforts...


----------



## Nollog (May 26, 2011)

LoL, this is pure Sony.
I love how arrogant they can be in the face of so much poop.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 26, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> LoL, this is pure Sony.
> I love how arrogant they can be in the face of so much poop.


Agreed. And I LOLED at the title of the thread. Looks like the world is truly coming to an end. Earthquakes, Tornadoes, Volcanoes, Radioactive explosions, and now a multi-billionaire company being attacked by hackers. What's next? A UFO is going to come and abduct us? A meteor falling on us may be likely. LoL, anyway, it's funny to see that when they can't fix their problems, they start pointing fingers on people.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2011)

You ever felt really sorry for someone that's been cruel to you, and then they do something to screw it all up?  That's Sony and me.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 26, 2011)

Stringer's reply is no more than what I would have expected from a capitalist and a scoundrel.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 26, 2011)

First they blame the hackers for breaching through their security, and then they blame the WHOLE world? This is about as retarded as it can get. They should be blaming themselves for crap security. 

Uh-huh, okay, I think I get the message now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

Loooong post ahead.

First, to reiterate a point many seem to ignore. Companies *never* get the best security on the planet. Generally, hackers can crack it if they want to. Saying Sony's security sucks because they've been hacked multiple times is ignorant. Who's to say it isn't the same person taking advantage of the same exploits? Hackers that go big are good at covering their tracks. Fixing security isn't a snap of your fingers process either, otherwise the PS Store would have been back ages ago. Sony is being overloaded. No company has a security team made to take this kind of stress.

Cyber attacks are nothing new. In the age of internet though, they have become more prominent. Although it is whiny, there is a point hidden in there. The world is shifting very much to electronics with more and more personal information being kept in the constantly dangerous realms of the internet. I feel Sony is less blaming the world, but more blaming the world wide web. Sony has been around for awhile. I mean, they were making cassette walkmans. Back then, they didn't have to worry about advanced internet security and the like. Hell, I'm sure the security of places such as Nintendo is considerably worse, but nobody is enough of an asshole to hack them. It's just the technological age, and people are still catching up.

I'm a little sick of the consistent idiocy that happens though whenever a new "herp derp Sony got dah hax0rs" thread pops up. We get it, hackers are launching cyber attacks on Sony's servers and stealing information. *Every company on this planet is susceptible to such attacks. There are only so many security measures that can be taken.* Sony is trying their hardest, but the consistent criticism, suing, and the like is hindering things to an incredible extent.

If people want things to get fixed, they need to settle down and stop bitching for more than two hours at a time. Unless you want to go and fix it yourself, or you know the exact specifications of Sony's server security, you can't say "it bad cuz sony no keep ppl out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

I can see Sony is just getting pissed though. I mean, c'mon. How well would you handle all of this?


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2011)

@ Nathan Drake,

just because u say something doesn't make it true.  if that were the case, the world would have ended last weekend.  where is ur proof that companies never provide the best security?  u talk of how people r idiots for attacking sony yet ur entire post is full of assumptions with no evidence to back any of it up.  I suppose it's not surprising that a fanboy would spout off such nonsense considering sony does the same thing.


----------



## Sheimi (May 26, 2011)

Wow Sony.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, what a dick!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I can see Sony is just getting pissed though. I mean, c'mon. How well would you handle all of this?


this way: shut the fuck up until you fix your security problems. After that, apology to your users for these "technical problems"


----------



## Magmorph (May 26, 2011)

Sony's customer relations are getting worse and worse. Most companies at least make an attempt not to look like arrogant assholes who care nothing for their customers.


----------



## Slyakin (May 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have. They LITERALLY did exactly what you just said.

And then this douchebag comes along and blames the world.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> @ Nathan Drake,
> 
> just because u say something doesn't make it true.  if that were the case, the world would have ended last weekend.  where is ur proof that companies never provide the best security?  u talk of how people r idiots for attacking sony yet ur entire post is full of assumptions with no evidence to back any of it up.  I suppose it's not surprising that a fanboy would spout off such nonsense considering sony does the same thing.
> 
> ...



I wish Sony could just do this, but people consider silence to be a sign of the end of a company in a situation like this. Sony should issue an apology, but I'm sure most people, especially a few on these forums, would always cry that it's not good enough. I mean, seriously, do you want Sony to send somebody to personally send you a large check for your woes?

Just how people react though.

The main problem is that people are expecting to much. Does anybody even know how much goes into creating a super secure server, much less many of them? It's an expensive, long process.


----------



## Magmorph (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> The main problem is that people are expecting to much. Does anybody even know how much goes into creating a super secure server, much less many of them? It's an expensive, long process.


Sony has shit tons of money and plenty of man hours to secure their servers.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A shit ton of money and a shit ton of employees to pay, parts of their company to keep moving. They aren't just video games. They are huge as all hell.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 26, 2011)

Where is the actual text of him saying that the entire world is to blame? All I see from the interview or whatever it was is "It's a bad new world.". Where's the rest of what he said? Not that I agree or stick up for the guy, but where did he say "It's not our fault, it's the worlds.".

I guess I personally don't see the implication of blaming EVERYone from that single simple (and true) statement.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

I think he's saying that because they have no idea who is responsible for these attacks and have no plans to pursue them, which in turn will attract more hackers like moths to a flame. 

_One thing's for sure if they did know who it was, then they would be bombarded with massive lawyer bills and constant raids._

Who ever they are, they're turning the world against sony. And being the pompous dicks they are, sony cannot respond in a manner that doesn't make anyone angry.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering there was an article posted a couple weeks ago of their security being outdated and not all that secure, pretty much everything you're saying about Sony, is moot. 

It's an expensive, long process? Sure, maybe. But considering this is SONY we're talking about, a multi-billion dollar company who has money coming in from tv's, music, movies, games, computers, there's no excuse as to WHY they don't have a beefed up security on any of their stuff.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (May 26, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I always hated this guy. He's a massive dick.
> 
> I hope this attracts some more hackers.



yea good call make us pay for sony's downfall


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pissed at you right now. This is just total ignorance. Seriously, "I hope that hackers attack a company and ruin their reputation and steal everyone's personal information!" is what I'm hearing from this post.

If a company is under extreme pressure like this, it doesn't help that uninformed trolls keep attacking them. Just fucking give them a break already, they're already facing significant problems.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Considering there was an article posted a couple weeks ago of their security being outdated and not all that secure, pretty much everything you're saying about Sony, is moot.


Be careful here. From what I've seen in the news, that initial report was premature and inaccurate. Sony's servers may have been up to date after all. I suggest you check this article out: http://news.techworld.com/security/3278812...eveals/?olo=rss


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't make people think and believe like you. You think they've had enough. Others think they deserve more. I'm part of the latter. Also, calm down on the swearing, mmkay?


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2011)

who ever this guy is saying sony's mad at hackers should i post that easter pic joke again? LOL!! but on topic what the hell is going with sony blameing hackers it's there fault for not having a better secuitry system. i bet this happend casue sony removed the other os. someone quote me if i'm wrong and why? almost every system is hackable  hell i would love to have a hacked ps3 to play online... but were not getting EVER!! (well maybe) but still it may be possbile but not. the wii is easy to hack the xbox360 may of been easy to hack but the ps3... well i'm not sure... but this topic is getting no where of bitching so yeah...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Just fucking give them a break already, they're already facing significant problems.


You remind me... this


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

kk guys, reality check time.

How much sense does it make to want Sony hacked more? Want what has been considered a reliable brand name for years destroyed over your petty wants and disappointments? Is somebody currently parading around as you placing you in millions of dollars worth of debt? Can you prove that the hacks have actually hurt you personally?

Answer all of those questions and think about how much of an ignorant fool you sound like and try again with the failure that is being spurted about. If anybody should be angry, it should be Sony at the dicks who say they should be hacked more.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By no means am I a Sony fan. But people that say "THEY SHOULD GET HACKED AGAIN LOLOLOL" piss me off. It's just plain hypocritical. You criticize them for their bad security, then you say they should get hacked? Seriously, if you have to flame them, at least do so without saying random uninformed shit about them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> kk guys, reality check time.
> 
> How much sense does it make to want Sony hacked more? Want what has been considered a reliable brand name for years destroyed over your petty wants and disappointments? Is somebody currently parading around as you placing you in millions of dollars worth of debt? Can you prove that the hacks have actually hurt you personally?
> 
> Answer all of those questions and think about how much of an ignorant fool you sound like and try again with the failure that is being spurted about. If anybody should be angry, it should be Sony at the dicks who say they should be hacked more.



I just don't like them at all. I haven't since like 2002, and that's for my own reasons. I would love to see them get taken down and have them stop gloating that they are the best.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd hard!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion and shouldn't be bashed for it. 

Like a friend of mine wants Sega to make a next gen system in the unfortunate event that sony fails as a company. He said it would be called The NextGenesis lol!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every gaming company gloats that they are the best. What makes Sony so special? They have shown time and time again that they can make quality goods, from TV's to game systems to even headphones.

The PS2 was one hell of a successful system and won the day of the last gen. No reason to hate them there, and that is about the only thing that I could see that could easily correlate into that time frame. I would say that you can't hate a company for being successful, but people do anyways.

Uh-oh, off topic. Obviously, disregard if you want to.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinion. I don't like them for the way they treated me and a bunch of other people for Customer Service, so they can go fuck themselves and go bankrupt.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I lol'd hard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be fair. The PS2 buried the Dreamcast. Maybe its time for Sega's revenge?


----------



## Eckin (May 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Like a friend of mine wants Sega to make a next gen system in the event that sony fails as a company. He said it would be called The NextGenesis lol!


It's the Dreamcast 2

Sega's got a plan. They're secretly developing a new Seaman plus Power Stone 3 and a second Gundam. And they'll fix that laser and the crazy loud fan.

Available for Christmas in 3010.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To each their own. The company is large though, and a handful of bad experiences shouldn't be used to define a company.

Regardless, bad customer service is about the last thing that should be used as an excuse to say "FUCK THE COMPANY, HACK THOSE BASTARDS TO HELL," which is the vibe I'm getting when I read your posts. I have a hard time believing that other people really have a reason for it though. A lot are just jumping on the bandwagon without a lot of prior knowledge or experience.

Like I said though; to each their own.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 26, 2011)

good job sony piss off more people....just keep digging your hole


----------



## Magmorph (May 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they have bad security why is it hypocritical to want them to be hacked?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, no it isn't, it should be the first thing. I buy a product, it doesn't work. I contact them, nothing gets resolved. Try again, they say there's nothing they can do because it's out of warranty and would cost money (even though it was brand new), nothing gets resolved. I buy a different product, defective after common use, nothing. 


I refuse to support a company who can't even sell me a working product, or won't even fix the product that's broken. I think they deserve to go bankrupt and get out of the gaming business. They are poison to the gaming industry, just like Activision.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except there is no proof their security was bad. Except for inside the PS3 and the PSN, no other security flaws have actually been proven. If anything, reports have shown otherwise and that Sony was up to date (as any respectable company would be). The hackers just know their way around.


----------



## Sterling (May 26, 2011)

Alright, why must one of the figure heads for Sony just spout complete bullshit like this. It's not only the tech department's fault for the lax security protocols, but also the company's arrogance in relying on hardware obscurity to protect. That's like saying and posting that there is a minefield across the street protetcing a bank, and a metal detector proves it wrong. Sure it works for a while, but someone with the tools and know how comes along and completely obliterates the fog.

You know, I hope Sony is forced to pull out of the next Console generation. Then, it will give the other video game companies a chance to grow and flourish. I also hope this whole fiasco brings greater desire to protect and insure customer details and develop online security protocols.


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Every gaming company gloats that they are the best. What makes Sony so special?
> 
> They're evil and arrogant like no other company in the business.
> 
> ...



Riiiiiight

100 million PSN users losing their personal data, including home address, billing address, home telephone number, email address and personal data collected by Sony themselves.

You're obviously here to spin the company's image. I honestly have to think you work for the company. No fanboy would be this persistent or loyal to a company that has crapped upon millions of loyal fans. 

And of course this begs the question. Should anyone trust someone who speaks so fondly of a company that is dead against places like this?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed a little about how selective that last quote was. I enjoyed how you left how the fact how I said the PSN security wasn't good. Selective reading ftw? amirite?

You are acting like Sony is the only company on the planet to have ever screwed up. Tons of companies are arrogant, have had to recall goods, have had many issues with goods, have ripped off others, etc. People just target Sony because they are big. What makes them worse than that smaller company that has screwed up in the same ways?

I also laughed at the sleeper agent thing, as you were so very obviously implying myself. Trolling and flaming must be imbedded in the way some of the people post here.

Just gonna say; Sony thinks that information may have been stolen. As of yet, nothing has actually come of that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2011)

_Obviously we all have our biases, but I personally think you are attacking Sony without any base. Why would a company that depends on customers not worry about the security of their informatio­n? Purdue Professor Dr. Eugene Spafford said that Sony knew that had vulnerabil­ities in their Apache servers. Google's cache from March 23 shows the server in question displaying the banner for 2.2.17 of Apache which is the most current secure version of Apache.

"I have no informatio­n about what protection­s they had in place, although some
news reports indicate that Sony was running software that was badly out of date, and had
been warned about that risk," said Spafford during the eCommerce conference that was held in regards to consumer informatio­n security. Places like CNN, MSNBC, and even the Huffington Post spread that rumor as fact when the facts are actually against you. The exact same thing happened regarding the "plain text" credit card informatio­n which was also false. To assume that this couldn't happen to anyone else is ignorant and constantly shoving down a company because of it, doesn't help anyone, including your credibilit­y. They had adequate security, both via client and server.

Sony is providing insurance up to a million dollars and a 12 month identity fraud protection gratis. That is more than any other company has ever given.

Stringer has a reason to be mad, mad at the hackers for attacking his company and customers and at the media for spinning the facts. _

+10


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I laughed a little about how selective that last quote was. I enjoyed how you left how the fact how I said the PSN security wasn't good. Selective reading ftw? amirite?
> 
> You are acting like Sony is the only company on the planet to have ever screwed up. Tons of companies are arrogant, have had to recall goods, have had many issues with goods, have ripped off others, etc. People just target Sony because they are big. What makes them worse than that smaller company that has screwed up in the same ways?
> 
> Everyone who disagrees with me is an evil troll, etc.



I laughed a little about how personally you are taking the attacks against sony. Its almost like you're getting paid to say this stuff. Because honestly, no fanboy could ever be this crazy.

*Stringer has a reason to be mad, mad at the hackers for attacking his company and customers and at the media for spinning the facts. *

Stringer is an arrogant asshole and so is anyone who supports him. 

The public has a right to be mad that Sony didn't protect their best interests when they were using Sony products. I can't wait for the class action lawsuit. People are already saying it will be the biggest of its kind in history.


----------



## Sterling (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> You are acting like Sony is the only company on the planet to have ever screwed up. Tons of companies are arrogant, have had to recall goods, have had many issues with goods, have ripped off others, etc. People just target Sony because they are big. What makes them worse than that smaller company that has screwed up in the same ways?


They are one of the only ones to screw up this badly across several areas that deal with online transactions and data transefers. I don't think ANY company has screwed up this bad on the internet. People don't target Sony because they're big but because they are full of shit, and they make tons of empty consumer promises. This is the very core of Sony. What makes them worse is that many times over a small company's user base trust[ed] Sony, and the royally fucked up.

@WiiBricker: Source please?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> _Obviously we all have our biases, but I personally think you are attacking Sony without any base. Why would a company that depends on customers not worry about the security of their informatio­n? Purdue Professor Dr. Eugene Spafford said that Sony knew that had vulnerabil­ities in their Apache servers. Google's cache from March 23 shows the server in question displaying the banner for 2.2.17 of Apache which is the most current secure version of Apache.
> 
> "I have no informatio­n about what protection­s they had in place, although some
> news reports indicate that Sony was running software that was badly out of date, and had
> ...



I'm not taking the attacks personally, although it seems you took what I said personally. Troll harder man. I'm not feeling it yet.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Well I'll be on the look out for that.


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I'm not taking the attacks personally, although it seems you took what I said personally. Troll harder man. I'm not feeling it yet.



You're obviously taking this very personally.

But hey, that's your job.

Just looking at your post count. You have written over 1,300 posts in a mere couple of months. There are people who have been on this forum for 10 years who haven't made that many posts. And guess what? All your posts are fanboy spin.

But yeah, I think calling everyone who disagrees with you a troll proves you have great debating skills. You should also start calling us all "big doody heads" and "liar liar pants on fire." Playground tactics always work well in a debate. Am I right?

I mean come on, you're supporting a company that paid a kid to go online and say things about the Wii like "shove it up your ass yo." Only then to come around and rip off the same product they were once trying to smear.


----------



## Sterling (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony is a Multi Billion dollar company with millions of users. They are seemingly irresponsible with users information, and continue to play it off. They deserve to have repercussions now and not later. Also, can't software headers be faked?


----------



## Eckin (May 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Really? Well I'll be on the look out for that.


Explaining the joke as I'm not sure if you got it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

You forgot the "hey, lets make it so our music cd's put a rootkit on our customer's computers. Then lets make a program that says it gets rid of it. Then lets bring out the real program, all while putting our customers at risk" point.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure that has totally been proven and wasn't just one of those rumors people like to believe are fact. It must have been so big that...oh wait...what the hell are you even talking about?

The Playstation Move has already been proven a fail anyways, as has the Kinect. Neither device was able to compete in the motion control market that the Wii has made its own at this point. Whatever the point of bringing that up was, whatever. Other companies rip ideas off of each other all the time. It's called business strategies. Guess what! Samsung and Apple are accusing each other of...I bet you can't guess it...stealing designs and ideas from each other! But, you know, it _is_ pretty uncommon and all.

Quit trying to troll me.


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You forgot the "hey, lets make it so our music cd's put a rootkit on our customer's computers. Then lets make a program that says it gets rid of it. Then lets bring out the real program, all while putting our customers at risk" point.




Yeah who can forget the wonderful root kit fiasco?

Great times...


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Stuff...
> 
> Quit trying to troll me.



tl:dr

There's those debate skills again.


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2011)

i hate to say but every moring i feel like i have a bad taste in my mouth. but every moring i get up i blame on sony. like this person oh the fugging hackers got away so i'm blaming the world!! so really dude go jump on your own couch and muk like rick james mitch!! but this is kinda getting dull with trolls doing poo so yeah... the only reason i got a ps3 is cause of the better fighters and i'll be damned if psn will make players pay to play online like xbox i hate xbox for two reasons 1. the contoller is a piece of crap. 2.pay for playing online. i mean come on mircosoft. are you being greedy? but enough about that. and what do people mean sony had rasict ad's what the? well... quote me if i'm wrong again.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there's your wonderful ability to accurately respond to what another posts again. Your selective reading skills are phenomenal. Is there a class for that, or is a skill you have to be born with?
I think you need to find the definition of debate, contemplate it for awhile, strongly consider the meaning of life, head back to the definition of debate to be sure you understand it, then come back and give it another go.

Just gonna say though, I ? you. It is only every once in awhile I get the pleasure of meeting somebody such as yourself.

Edit: Holy mother of off topic. Lets fix this one guys.


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personal insults. Very classy!

A wise man once said "Never argue with an idiot, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."

I tend to subscribe to this wise saying when it comes to dealing with obvious corporate shills on the internet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

Anybody actually have anything to say regarding Sony at this point? Not sure how much longer this thread has with the troll up above this post going on and on and on.


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2011)

I still stand by my original assessment that
jerome27 is really SPH73

everything points in that direction
your posting style, constant flame baiting, creating threads that will just stir up problems
and not to mention you suddenly appeared when SPH73 was banned

this thread is really getting off topic, but I guess thats what you wanted


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2011)

what is the point of this debate? i'm confused if someone hates sony let it be if someone loves sony let it be. but interent fights are like winning a snail race not worth it...


----------



## DarkLG (May 26, 2011)

For sony to blame people for their own mistake it pathetic at  most. Sure hackers are the ones messing with their stuff but their the ones that had the so called "unhackable security" .


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what is the point of this debate? i'm confused if someone hates sony let it be if someone loves sony let it be. but interent fights are like winning a snail race not worth it...



I made the mistake of having an opinion about Sony that didn't include the unbroken sentence of "they should be hacked again."

All I really said was that Sony wasn't entirely to blame, you know, in more words than that. You can't stop a determined hacker, regardless of what you do.

Edit: Quick reminder; the post is the opinion of a single individual. Unless he owns Sony as a whole, his opinion shouldn't be used to represent Sony as a whole.


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Edit: Holy mother of off topic. Lets fix this one guys.



Yeah guys, listen to the kid who dragged this thread off topic in the first place.

Let's get back to how Stringer is right and were all wrong.

How were actually the ones to blame for the PSN fiasco.

And how we should all eat a big steaming bowl of sony's shit, like it, and ask for seconds.

I ,for one, support our glorious sony overlords. I would like to remind them that I can be useful rounding up dissenters and anyone else who disobeys their glorious new regime! Death to all the non believers!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2011)

All those Sony haters seem to be idiots. Dont bite the hand that's feeding you. If Sony really went bankrupt after the shit these past months, it would have a big impact on the video game and electronic market, that we all love. Even EgoHot did admit that he actually likes the products of Sony.

Security is another story, which any company has to deal with. I bet my new shoes that the same hackers that hacked Sony are able to easily hack Nintendo, Microsoft or Apple as well, but they did not do that because they have nothing personal against those companies since they didnt sue hackers unlike Sony.

Sony is to blame for suing hackers, but that's it.


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 26, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I always hated this guy. He's a massive dick.
> 
> I hope this attracts some more hackers.


I know i'm going to get flamed for this but....
That's just dumb seriously.
That's like saying if someone was saying that everyone in this world are evil and are murderers, we should just go and slaughter everyone around him/her just to prove his/her point?
I know that what he said it's stupid but to want it to be worse? Who's the bigger asshole?
Also about the security breach, you guys act like Sony just left it out there for the whole world to see like they posted everyone's info on their facebook/twitter. If it is so easy, then i want to see if you guys can bypass Sony security.
Now I don't like this guy as much as you people, but to want it to be worst for Sony is just going too far. This guy is just one "big-shot" of the company, he doesn't represent all of Sony.
Now let the flaming begin ~.~


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> All those Sony haters seem to be idiots. Dont bite the hand that's feeding you. If Sony really went bankrupt after the shit these past months and, it would have a big impact on the video game and electronic market, that we all love. Even EgoHot did admit that he actually likes the products of Sony.
> 
> Security is another story, which any company has to deal with. I bet my new shoes that the same hackers that hacked Sony are able to easily hack Nintendo, Microsoft or Apple as well, but they did not do that because they have nothing personal against those companies since they didnt sue hackers unlike Sony.
> 
> Sony is to blame for sueing hackers, but that's it.



Suing GeoHot did open a can of worms. It kind of spiraled out of control from there. I'm a little surprised hackers have taken it so far though.


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I still stand by my original assessment that
> jerome27 is really SPH73
> 
> everything points in that direction
> ...



going a little bit off topic... who is this SPH73 user?

but yeah all company's make mistakes and sony was one of them. i just wish PSN store would come back up. and people should not fight over others opion's it makes your self look like an ass.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd that song is hilarious xD. Thank  you for that!

@ NathanDrake: Have you seen my shitty sig?


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> For sony to blame people for their own mistake it pathetic at  most. Sure hackers are the ones messing with their stuff but their the ones that had the so called "unhackable security" .



Its just another clear example of sony's own towering arrogance. 

I wouldn't worry about it though. Stringer is on his way out.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Eckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shitty sig is accurate. I fell into the flame and took the bait. I'm a bit ashamed of myself, but am glad I was smart enough to pull out of it (insert sex pun here).


----------



## jerome27 (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I fell into the flame and took the bait. I'm a bit ashamed of myself, but am glad I was smart enough to pull out of it (insert sex pun here).




Well they do say that only suckers get trolled.

But in this topic I only see one troll. And its you.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

Okay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think he is a troll because he stands by his opinion, then you probably are a troll, too. Wait...


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ojJuFpgLI[/youtube]

and the world goes on...


----------



## ball2012003 (May 26, 2011)

This is a Nintendo fanboy site so obviously 90% of everyone are going to be saying "oh fuck Sony, they deserve to be hacked forever until they die." I swear mainly everyone who is saying this doesn't even own a ps3. They are getting more butt hurt than people who actually own one. Mainly everyone who has a ps3 hasn't even complained about this anymore after online play went back up already. Also people keep using the excuse of millions of peoples information being stolen, well when have ever heard of anyone being affected with identity theft? Another excuse is that Sony has cheap security, well guess what, even if they had the best security it would still be hacked. These hackers would find a way no matter what so just shut the hell up already. No one gives a shot if you hate Sony, they aren't forcing you to buy their products. Just stop being fanboys already and learn to accept that Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft are all great companies.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 26, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> This is a Nintendo fanboy site so obviously 90% of everyone are going to be saying "oh fuck Sony, they deserve to be hacked forever until they die." I swear mainly everyone who is saying this doesn't even own a ps3. They are getting more butt hurt than people who actually own one. Mainly everyone who has a ps3 hasn't even complained about this anymore after online play went back up already. Also people keep using the excuse of millions of peoples information being stolen, well when have ever heard of anyone being affected with identity theft? Another excuse is that Sony has cheap security, well guess what, even if they had the best security it would still be hacked. These hackers would find a way no matter what so just shut the hell up already. No one gives a shot if you hate Sony, they aren't forcing you to buy their products. Just stop being fanboys already and learn to accept that Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft are all great companies.



You're an idiot -__-.

Mainly because that type of post is what starts flame wars.


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> This is a Nintendo fanboy site so obviously 90% of everyone are going to be saying "oh fuck Sony, they deserve to be hacked forever until they die." I swear mainly everyone who is saying this doesn't even own a ps3. They are getting more butt hurt than people who actually own one. Mainly everyone who has a ps3 hasn't even complained about this anymore after online play went back up already. Also people keep using the excuse of millions of peoples information being stolen, well when have ever heard of anyone being affected with identity theft? Another excuse is that Sony has cheap security, well guess what, even if they had the best security it would still be hacked. These hackers would find a way no matter what so just shut the hell up already. No one gives a shot if you hate Sony, they aren't forcing you to buy their products. Just stop being fanboys already and learn to accept that Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft are all great companies.



Well I own a PSP, which I love, so is the same as having another product of Sony. So here´s my guess:

Sony must stop feeling like they control the world. It was so like that, we even witnessed this a few times, including the suing to youtube & google. I´m happy now because this made their reputation go lower, if not nearly dead. I mean, I´m not a kind of Nintendo purist, but Microsoft, hell even Apple know that a flaw/exploit found inside their products means piracy, and they must fix up those fast to cover the best of their products, that´s why updates exist, in a passively manner to protect your products (seen from an enterprise viewpoint). And how they must behave as a whole company/trademark. 

I hope really this doesn´t mean the end of Sony, as they have developed wonderful hardware through the years, but rather a lesson they-should-never-forget. But their main representatives sucks, they give a bad rep about fantastic departments like r & d. (Well excluding the MOVE controller shit they copied from Wii motes anyway)


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2011)

and then a song was born


```
I can show you the world
Shining, shimmering, splendid
Tell me, Cat Boy, now when did
You last let your PSP decide?

I can open your eyes
Take you wonder by wonder
Over, sideways and under
On a Sony Server ride

A Bad new world
A new fantastic internal point of view
No one to tell us no
Or where to go
Or say we're only accessing

A Bad new world
A dazzling place Sony never shew
But when I'm way in there
It's crystal clear
That now I'm loosing my info with you
Now I'mÂÂloosing my info with you

Unbelievable sights
Indescribable feeling
Scipts, serials, free data
Through an endless no secuirty sky

A Bad new world
Don't you dare close your eyes
A hundred thousand flaws to see
Hold your breath - it gets better
I'm like a Pirate star
I've come so far
I can't go back to where I used to be

A Bad new world
Every turn a surprise
With new horizons to pursue
Every moment red-letter
I'll chase them anywhere
There's time to spare
Let me share this whole Bad world with you

A whole new world
That's where we'll be
A thrilling chase
A wondrous place
For you and me
```


----------



## leeday100196 (May 26, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> and then a song was born
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Love it. Not really born as to remixed, but I won't really nitpick.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> kk guys, reality check time.
> 
> *How much sense does it make to want Sony hacked more?* Want what has been considered a reliable brand name for years destroyed over your petty wants and disappointments?



Fuck loads, they should have died over that all laptop battery and rootkits scandals. Ever since they started buying record companies and started making schizophrenic attacks at the people they used to defend, for actions that they used to defend, and still make an awful lot of money selling equipment to. You use a Sony MP3 player that you've put your own CD collection on (using an optical drive almost certainly made by Sony no matter what name is on it) they want you stopped and having to buy them again from their sites, as much as they want the people who get all their music from torrent sites stopped. You want to use the same Sony optical drive to write MP3s to a CD to play in your Sony car stereo that conveniently plays MP3s off of data CDs/DVDs they want you stopped. They want their cake and to eat it.

EDIT: And I own a PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 26, 2011)

My life is shit and the world is to blame!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> My life is shit and the world is to blame!!!



lol i get it

Sonys playing the Opposite day joke

because it is THERE Fault

so that means everything is sony fault
im sure all the data they collect proves it

SONY SORT OUT THE MIDDLE EAST CRISIS


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> SONY SORT OUT THE MIDDLE EAST CRISIS



Only two solutions and Sony couldn't help. GE Hitachi could though


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(was a joke lol clearly your thinking to much into it)

lol im sure sony could

get loads of PS3's running LA Noire and meltdown causing a loads of explosions


----------



## Mazor (May 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Pfft, Sony just admit that you're attracting hackers through your provocative LACK of security, like a scantily clothed lady who leaves herself exposed and vulnerable for a profit.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL LOL LOL

love it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 26, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Pfft, Sony just admit that you're attracting hackers through your provocative LACK of security, like a scantily clothed lady who leaves herself exposed and vulnerable for a profit.


OMG! LOL
BEAUTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
Yeah makes sense


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 26, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Pfft, Sony just admit that you're attracting hackers through your provocative LACK of security, like a scantily clothed lady who leaves herself exposed and vulnerable for a profit.


I don't know what that says but I'm guessing those V masks represent Anonymous!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2011)

Stop with the useless petty bickering, spam and off-topic posts.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 26, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There. That's why they should be screwed.

@Nathan Drake; Jerome27 isn't the troll here you are. You just walked right into a Nintendo based community, in a thread mainly about how Sony are now blaming some innocent child somewhere for THEIR security flaws, and posted that Sony are great. In fact, I might just use that as my definition of trolling from now on, thanks!


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2011)

Nothing good will ever come from a Sony thread on GBAtemp, it seems.

Closed.


----------

